
Osmo-fl2k – osmo-fl2k – open-source Mobile Communications - vinnyglennon
https://osmocom.org/projects/osmo-fl2k/wiki/Osmo-fl2k
======
grenzdezibel
does anyone have any experience with osmo-fl2k on the new rpi4? (via tech
vl805 usb 3.0 controller, 123 ms/s)

